
Per-Second Billing for EC2 Instances and EBS Volumes - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-per-second-billing-for-ec2-instances-and-ebs-volumes/
======
QuinnyPig
This would be an excellent time for folks to update their provisioning logic
that runs tests, determines that an instance isn't suitable, and lets it run
for another 59 minutes "just because."

Yes, people do this. Yes, that's about to be a poor idea.

~~~
CodeWriter23
Well of course, if you pay for an hour, you might as well keep the instance
running because you might need it before the hour is up, and you’ve already
paid for it.

That makes per-second a win/win. Amazon can slow the spend on new compute
resource because of the financial incentive to avoid retaining idle resource.

